# OCD and obssessing/worrying A LOT



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

does anyone else find that they have a lot of trouble with obsessions?? I find that I am really worrying a lot. I mean A LOT. Like I had stomach pains the other day and I was convinced I had cancer. I was worried all week and had to get tests done and was so petrified. Not just worried but really obsessing. And when my family is running late I worry that they have had a car crash and r going to die. And when I go to the shops i think ppl are looking at me and thinking stuff about me. and my grandfather had to go to hospital and have an operation- and i get scared that he may not make it. I kno this sounds OTT but i find myself always really scared. It horrible. I've been crying a lot lately- basically exhausted from all these terrifying thoughts. I feel so tired and everything feels like a major effort. I am supposed to be studying but can't be bothered. Always worrying about something- its out of control. I tell myself its just anxiety but it still does not stop it from happening the next time. And I always feel 'like this time its different- this time the bad thing will happen'. That something terrible is just around the corner. Add to this my depression and dp/dr and im going nuts.Help!!!!!!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't worry, obsession is part and parcel of this for me, even before this I was always convinced that I had cancer or that someone had died in an accident because they were late though.

These obsessions just intensified for me, became far more prominent in my thinking.


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

yeah- same. i always had this tendency to worry but now its just 'intensified' like u said. i remember when my parents got divorced and i was a kid, everytime my mum wld leave the house i wld get so scared she wld not come homeand that something wld happen to her. i think this planted the seed for my worry. damn these negative life events which plant the seeds for insecurity and fear.............i wld not be surprised if a lot of us have had trauma in our life which has contributed to our probs. I don't kno about everyone else but I do kno that's certaintly been the case for me....where would i begin my teen years were hell-family probs, school probs, life probs-UUGGH!. i kno ppl say u need 'build a bridge and get over it', but i think its not that simple cos if it was then u wld have figured it all out urself ages ago. Like the experiences u have as a child and teenager can send you really strong messages about the world and it can be really hard to change these 'core beliefs' when ur an adult. im only 22- but it still hard. Ppl are like try and be positive but when u have had so much negative experiences as a young person and you have mental health problems its like u can't remember many positive times and the future looks really bleak.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I worry constantly and over analyze many things my girlfriend does. I know it's needless, so I try not to be reactive to it, no matter how much it upsets me, but sometimes I do so without even noticing, and things can get out of hand.

I've been working _very_ hard on controlling my obsessive thoughts lately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

thinkingway2much said:


> And when I go to the shops i think ppl are looking at me and thinking stuff about me.


I used to think like this... although it stopped after I received Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think the key is to deal with your initial anxieties. It may seem long ago but maybe if you tlk to someone about how your parents divorce affected you, you might get some closure on that.

I think my 'core' problem was my dad leaving to work abroad (I'm not 100% sure on this but it would explain some massive abandonment issues I have). Anyway, I'm going to work on that first and see what other issues might come to the surface.

It's hard to change such deep rooted anxieties and obsessions, but hopefully it is possible.


----------



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

well i read my original post and i still feel the same, maybe worse, cos my OCD is hell bad. i found a lump and they had to do a scan and it was OK. now 2day i found another lump on my back and now i am worried sick again. life is so cruel, can't i have a break from this worrying? i was not even looking for this lump i just scratched my back and felt it. anyone else feel like yelling out GIVE ME A GOD DAMN BREAK. sometimes i feel like it just one struggle, after another, after another, after another. suicide seems the only means of escape.


----------



## Avenged (Feb 21, 2008)

I know how you feel. Its as if the mind has tuned into the most depressing, lonely and torturous thoughts and kept into that frequency all day long. Like there is a tape recorder in your head that just replays them over and over again constantly, blocking anything else out.

And its like u wish u could just forget it or tune it out but no matter where u go, a change of scenery , anything. it keeps coloring everything. Its like living in a bell jar..a depressing bell jar. Or wearing dark dreary glasses all day long for the rest of your life. Everything seems that way.

What i've figured out is that trying to make yourself feel better in the midst of obsessions almost never works. You can't force good thoughts into your brain when like this. As bad as it sounds, you just have to work very hard at accepting your mind sending these thoughts at you. Realize they are just bullshit. Do things that will help you like getting out, seeing friends. things you like. Once again the obsessions will taint everything. Let them come that is the secret to getting rid of the darkness. It isn't your real thoughts anyways, these are rogue thoughts. Ones that are so horrible they get stuck. So your mind plays only the worst. Trust in time that when you do this, they will fade, and as they fade, as the obsessions lose grip, you will start to gradually feel brighter about life again and develop more positive loving and peaceful emotions ALL ON YOUR OWN. Remember better times, but don't force your way into them.

Keep doing the things that will help pull you out of the hole. Keeping a schedule. (one that keeps you busy and doing life affirming things. Going out with friends, being in nature. Prayer. Loving relationships. Playing video games. Relaxing.) Even though you may and will not feel the things..its important that you keep doing them. And you must work hard at seeing the thoughts that color your life for exactly what they are. Rogue thoughts. Ones that you must give no power to. Brain Lock is good at explaining this. The more you ignore them, the more power they lose. And when this happens, its as if a dark ominous cloud will be lifting from above you. And you will be able, once more, to experience the beauty of life as you want it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

My first diagnosis by any psych was OCD, so i think it contributes a lot to my dp/dr, i mean look at me, i'm online at 12:44 am because i cant stop my thoughts enough to sleep


----------



## Lizardd (Aug 10, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> My first diagnosis by any psych was OCD, so i think it contributes a lot to my dp/dr, i mean look at me, i'm online at 12:44 am because i cant stop my thoughts enough to sleep


Yeah same here. I am on Zoloft right now for OCD. Have tried Prozac, Effexor, Celexa, Valium. Thing is, without DP I would not worry at all. All I worry about is going insane. I was a bed ridden mess, and then things got better when I met the love of my life. I was happy for once. 2 years later, I live in fear that the simpilist action could lead my mind into a psychotic state and dp with no relief I hate it and definatly need help but its so scary to face your fears, especially when it is this.


----------



## doctor61 (Nov 3, 2008)

dont worry abt these thoughts.most of us have it


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

OCD thoughts raped me before I got on Prozac.
But now that I dont have the thoughts to focus on DP has started to rape me and all I focus on is that.
GAH!


----------

